# VPN wireless access point

## greanie

I am trying to set up a VPN access point using my wireless interface.  The idea is that any computer that attaches to the wireless interface is automatically on the VPN.  I have installed the OpenVPN server in bridged mode.  I have set the wireless interface as an access point using hostapd (with bridge=br0 in the config).  Now I am a bit lost as to how to proceed.  

> /etc/conf.d/net

modules=("!plug openvpn")

# Setting up OpenVPN in bridged mode

#

# WAN on eth0

# LAN on wlan0

#

config_eth0="192.168.1.205 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.1.255"

routes_eth0="default via 192.168.1.1"

dns_servers_eth0=( "192.168.1.1" )

# Create bridge that hostapd will attach to

bridge_br0=("tap0");

config_br0=("null")

# Config of wlan0 as access point

modules_wlan0=("!iwconfig !wpa_supplicant")

config_wlan0=("null")

mode_wlan0="master"

> /etc/hostapd/hostapd.conf

interface wlan0

bridge=br0

> /etc/openvpn/openvpn.conf

dev tap0

server-bridge 10.8.0.1 255.255.255.0 10.8.0.10 10.8.0.20

I have the right boot order as well: openvpn starts first, net.br0 second & hostapd last

Just in case, I have already used the wlan0 as an access point and I have set up the routes so that traffic through wlan0 gets directed to eth0.

Any suggestions on how to proceed would be helpful.  I am feeling like OpenVPN might not be the right tool for this.

----------

